# Bolens G14 clutch not disengaging



## tonka

I have just finished everything except for the seized clutch that is rusted at the splines and will not release. What's the best way to get it free so that the clutch plates will release ?


----------



## GTcollector

SWEEEET Tractor, I'm not sure about the clutch, but one of the other guys around here have similar tractors, none of my 17 have a clutch.


----------



## tonka

Thanks. I got it for a case of beer. It took a little time but in 2 weekends I tore it apart, painted it and fixed what I could. The clutch is the only thing I need to fix. Sure hope there is a way to get the clutch to release


----------



## jhngardner367

A bit of very careful use of PB Blaster,and some light tapping,may help.
The clutch plates don't move very far,on these tractors . Try this,for a service manual :
http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/tubeframe.htm . They are free downloads( PDF).


----------



## jhngardner367

No, NOT THE DISCS, just the shaft areas !
Thanks for the catch, GT1000 !


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> No, NOT THE DISCS, just the shaft areas !
> Thanks for the catch, GT1000 !


Glad I'm not the only one that makes a boo-boo, but I may make more than others


----------



## OldBuzzard

Even if you do booger up the clutch discs, you can get a rebuild kit from here:

http://www.tubeframes.com/drivetrain---chassis#!__drivetrain---chassis

You can find them on page 2/7


----------



## jhngardner367

If you do get fluids on the clutch discs,just spray them with brake cleaner.
Did this with my Bolens,and it gets grease/oils off very well .


----------



## tonka

You guys sure are helpful.  Really appreciate it. 
I live on a big corner lot so the Bolens is ideal for mowing the lawn. Can't wait for winter mind you when I can just hop onto the tractor and plow it off that long stretch of sidewalk. Up here in Alberta, Canada there is a lot of snowfall. Lots of tractor time! Just have to make a snow blade before so any input is appreciated. I have no hydraulics so I'll have to make sure it lifts easy enough


----------



## GTcollector

tonka said:


> You guys sure are helpful. Really appreciate it.
> I live on a big corner lot so the Bolens is ideal for mowing the lawn. Can't wait for winter mind you when I can just hop onto the tractor and plow it off that long stretch of sidewalk. Up here in Alberta, Canada there is a lot of snowfall. Lots of tractor time! Just have to make a snow blade before so any input is appreciated. I have no hydraulics so I'll have to make sure it lifts easy enough


They have hydraulic lifts available


----------



## jhngardner367

I have a 48" blade,for mine,and it lifts great. You just have to make sure the lift arm,on the blade,is sturdy,and tall enough to give leverage.


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> I have a 48" blade,for mine,and it lifts great. You just have to make sure the lift arm,on the blade,is sturdy,and tall enough to give leverage.


When did Bolens make a 48" blade and for what models?


----------



## jhngardner367

It's NOT a Bolens blade . I adapted one for my 1050,and I don't have any problems using it,except I have to make the arms a touch longer,to clear the front tires,when it's angled.
It isn't difficult to make the mounts,etc.,since the Bolens has a very simple mounting system .


----------



## tonka

Question for you guys. 
What is that "L" shaped metal flat bar with bolt holes for that comes up from the frame to just under the engine air filter? I assume it's a snow blade support?


----------



## OldBuzzard

That is to support the 'crank' for turning the chute on the snowcaster. It's very 'over engineered'


----------



## GTcollector

tonka said:


> Question for you guys.
> What is that "L" shaped metal flat bar with bolt holes for that comes up from the frame to just under the engine air filter? I assume it's a snow blade support?


Attachments like blades, blowers, and tillers aren't hard to come by for Bolens, and not real expensive. Bolens salesmen must have been 100 times better at selling attachments than John Deere salesmen. Millions of JD tractors and attachments are hard to come by, for as many Bolens that are out there, looks like everyone bought a package deal


----------



## jhngardner367

The guy I bought the engine from has all kinds of Bolens stuff. I plan on getting some attachments,and hopefully, another tractor from him. I'd like to find one of the diesels.


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> The guy I bought the engine from has all kinds of Bolens stuff. I plan on getting some attachments,and hopefully, another tractor from him. I'd like to find one of the diesels.


I'm taking my little volvo wagon 200 miles north and picking up a large frame tiller tomorrow morning, 150.00, it will fit nicely on my 1476


----------



## jhngardner367

how far are you from LittleRock ?


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> how far are you from LittleRock ?


About 275 miles, maybe a tad further, whatcha got


----------



## jhngardner367

The fella that has all the older models of tractors,lives about 30mi SE of me(20 mi SW of littleRock). I have his address,and ph.#,and he's pretty reasonable on prices.
If you need Sears/Bolens?Cub/etc. ,you can contact him.
I don't know if he ships,but it might be worth having the info.
Let me know,and I'll PM the info to you.


----------



## tonka

I'm making a snow blade for it soon. I'll have to incorporate that bracket into my design. Anyone have a schematic I can follow?


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> The fella that has all the older models of tractors,lives about 30mi SE of me(20 mi SW of littleRock). I have his address,and ph.#,and he's pretty reasonable on prices.
> If you need Sears/Bolens?Cub/etc. ,you can contact him.
> I don't know if he ships,but it might be worth having the info.
> Let me know,and I'll PM the info to you.


Sorry about the delay, I wanted to reply to your post, but I lost it, lol. I have a sister that lives in Hot Springs, very near your friend I believe. I'd like to talk to him and see what he has, i'd like a large frame snow plow and maybe a deck or snowblower. I've got a real nice set of attachments for the H-16, but I need some more attachments for the 1476 and maybe another tube frame and large frame tractor as well. I don't dream little. Thanks a bunch, Mike


----------



## jhngardner367

Mike,
Does the snowcaster for the tube frame fit the large frame models ?


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> Mike,
> Does the snowcaster for the tube frame fit the large frame models ?


No, and not all the large frame snowcasters fit each other, the later model fits 1886-01, 05, HT18, HT-20, and HT23, early model snowcasters fit 1250, 1455, 1476, and 1477


----------



## GTcollector

tonka said:


> I'm making a snow blade for it soon. I'll have to incorporate that bracket into my design. Anyone have a schematic I can follow?


I see tube frame blades for 99.00 on ebay and craigslist. The only trouble with making a blade yourself is for all the time you have invested in making the blade it is worthless for later sale or collectability. Homemade blades don't bring more than 20.00, or add more than 20.00 to a tractors value, but an original blade will add 150.00 of equity to the tractor. Of all the blades out there an original Bolens blade is probably the stoutest blade made, they had to be, anything less would fold up on itself from the power of the tractor. Good luck


----------



## jhngardner367

Mine isn't original. The PO replaced the engine with a Kohler,and I replaced the Kohler carb with a Nikki .
It was a freebie,and I just want a tractor that does the work that I want to do,and believe me , IT DOES !


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> Mine isn't original. The PO replaced the engine with a Kohler,and I replaced the Kohler carb with a Nikki .
> It was a freebie,and I just want a tractor that does the work that I want to do,and believe me , IT DOES !


Yep, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, The kohler swap was a no brainer, I've made John Deere blades into Ariens blades, they worked, but I had mixed feelings about destroying a JD blade and not having a real Ariens blade, I have six front blades, I've paid an average of 200.00 for, but their all original OM blades and i haven't had to modify any. My tractors work some but they are really a collection that I want to preserve, so I acquire OEM attachments so they are true to form. In the last 2-3 years i have put 4 tires on 12 tractors, 300.00+ each. And 4 complete front hub/wheel upgrades at 250.00 each, tack on 10-12 full size batteries, hydro filter and fluid, oil and gas filters, it cost a bundle to keep 15-18 tractors running, it cost 150.00 just to gas them all up. A full day just to get them out and drive them once a month. Try doing that unemployed, working odd jobs with no check and going to school full time, at least i have one priority straight, buy tractors and attachments, lol


----------



## jhngardner367

Wish I could ! At 63 ( in Jan. of 2015),I'm trying to make ends meet with a retirement of $620/mo. plus any odd jobs i can get !
I don't have a shed/garage,or I'd open up another shop.


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> Wish I could ! At 63 ( in Jan. of 2015),I'm trying to make ends meet with a retirement of $620/mo. plus any odd jobs i can get !
> I don't have a shed/garage,or I'd open up another shop.


In another year I'll have my Bachelors degree in Psychology, then two more years for a Masters degree, followed by, I don't know what, if I pursue a Doctorate, but at 57 that will mean at least 30k in student loans after my Bachelors, hopefully I can pay for more of my higher degree costs while working, but at this rate I wont break even until I'm 75. BTW I thought the name looked familiar, I knew Brandon when he lived in fayetteville or around there


----------



## jhngardner367

He's treated me square,and his dad "Bob" is pretty cool,so far.


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> He's treated me square,and his dad "Bob" is pretty cool,so far.


A friend of mine in Oklahoma has had dealings with him and said the same thing. He doesn't have any large frame stuff, but he said he would keep a look out for me. I guess he's helping his dad on the farm for awhile, very admirable.


----------



## jhngardner367

I still plan on getting some attachments from him,as well as other parts. 
Right now, I'm not near there,as we had a death in our family,and I had to go to Michigan,for a bit.


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> I still plan on getting some attachments from him,as well as other parts.
> Right now, I'm not near there,as we had a death in our family,and I had to go to Michigan,for a bit.


Really sorry to hear about the family member passing, your in our prayers


----------

